# Perhaps they should have harvested a few more!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Free fishing weekends are set up to bring new people to the sport .... and eventually pay into the system...in situations like this it is possible to set up free fishing zones to give people ( many young families) that have never fished for or caught salmon an excellent opportunity to do so ... and to possibly capture the imagination of a young child and change their lives forever


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

My timing is mostly almost always OFF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Free fishing weekends are set up to bring new people to the sport .... and eventually pay into the system...in situations like this it is possible to set up free fishing zones to give people ( many young families) that have never fished for or caught salmon an excellent opportunity to do so ... and to possibly capture the imagination of a young child and change their lives forever


The youth hunt has not added many young hunters to the state, so your logic doesn't seem to be a reality. As far as more fisherman, the northern rivers are full of people. I don't see a shortage of people fishing for salmon or steelhead. If you lived and fished in Michigan, you would see the same thing.


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bowfin1 said:


> The youth hunt has not added many young hunters to the state, so your logic doesn't seem to be a reality. As far as more fisherman, the northern rivers are full of people. I don't see a shortage of people fishing for salmon or steelhead. If you lived and fished in Michigan, you would see the same thing.


The youth hunt is considered a huge success as is the free fishing weekends... you must be looking at different reports than i am ... i have seen the research on the % of fish that are harvested in the Platte by anglers VS the contractor .... shameful


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Huntingguy23 said:


> The youth hunt is considered a huge success as is the free fishing weekends... you must be looking at different reports than i am ... i have seen the research on the % of fish that are harvested in the Platte by anglers VS the contractor .... shameful


Whats shameful? There are still plenty of fish for any of us to go catch. Still some silver ones even.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I think its commendable that the dnr does stuff like this so they can afford to plant more fish so all the whiners can catch em


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bowfin1 said:


> The youth hunt has not added many young hunters to the state, so your logic doesn't seem to be a reality. As far as more fisherman, the northern rivers are full of people. I don't see a shortage of people fishing for salmon or steelhead. If you lived and fished in Michigan, you would see the same thing.


Tried numerous times to post a list to the data but can't figure it out. ... but all the data is online if you are so inclined ... when i say huge success i mean it has significantly slowed the trend of declining license sales while costing the state virtually nothing .:....


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Most of the time the DNR gets a pencil and paper to figure on it always comes out positive


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bowfin1 said:


> The youth hunt has not added many young hunters to the state, so your logic doesn't seem to be a reality. As far as more fisherman, the northern rivers are full of people. I don't see a shortage of people fishing for salmon or steelhead. If you lived and fished in Michigan, you would see the same thing.


Just trying to be thorough and accurate here… You say my logic doesn't meet reality… Yet you say you see plenty of anglers in all the northern streams ..... The actual DNR data shows that a percentage of those anglers may have come as a result of the free fishing weekends.... do you have data that shows otherwise....


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

Huntingguy23 said:


> The youth hunt is considered a huge success as is the free fishing weekends... you must be looking at different reports than i am ... i have seen the research on the % of fish that are harvested in the Platte by anglers VS the contractor .... shameful


In 2015, deer hunting license sales hit a 6 year low. I just looked it up. Huge success is a hyperbole.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Regardless of anything, those are some awesome photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Tried numerous times to post a list to the data but can't figure it out. ... but all the data is online if you are so inclined ... when i say huge success i mean it has significantly slowed the trend of declining license sales while costing the state virtually nothing .:....


Sadly, fishing and hunting have a tough time competing with the electronic gadgetry / social media opportunities today's kids favor. Oh well, more room on the river for me.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Not sure where the dnr calculates their figures but i have never seen the saginaw bay so packed during ice fishing the last few years we had ice. And the launches are always chuck full come may - end july. 

Not to mention almost every inch of private and public land in michigan is hunted during deer season. When i hear things like we are losing hunter and fisher numbers i sometimes wonder if that is made up, because what i have witnessed in the last 15 years is hunter and fisher numbers to go way up. There may not be enough wild game and fish around to support the numbers if we seen a 25 percent increase in hunter and fisher numbers. Im all for getting kids into the outdoors i just question what numbers are given out sometimes. Remember every year the dnr does an estimate on deer kills without manditory check in. Its a total guess. Sorry about the off topic response. The real question are those coho still alive after the last two days of 95 deg heat?!


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

FishMichv2 said:


> Whats shameful? There are still plenty of fish for any of us to go catch. Still some silver ones even.


People are greedy


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Free fishing weekends are set up to bring new people to the sport .... and eventually pay into the system...in situations like this it is possible to set up free fishing zones to give people ( many young families) that have never fished for or caught salmon an excellent opportunity to do so ... and to possibly capture the imagination of a young child and change their lives forever


Yes, lets teach our kids to snag at an early age.


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Huntingguy23 said:


> Free fishing weekends are set up to bring new people to the sport .... and eventually pay into the system...in situations like this it is possible to set up free fishing zones to give people ( many young families) that have never fished for or caught salmon an excellent opportunity to do so ... and to possibly capture the imagination of a young child and change their lives forever


Seems like a good idea


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

danthebuilder said:


> Yes, lets teach our kids to snag at an early age.


Would you rather let them rot?


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone fish today? Would love to see a pic or two


----------



## BattMan (Dec 25, 2016)

Great photos!
I was there to actually see them and catch a few down from the weir, but to see an aerial view is truly awesome!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

Cohojoe said:


> Would you rather let them rot?


Yes, I rather let fish die than have people break the law.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I remember after snagging was outlawed, the DNR created a liberalised area on that river by Ludington, I forget it's name. You had to go there in the morning and enter the drawing, and if you were drawn, you got a time slot to snag salmon.

There are alternatives.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Cohojoe said:


> Would you rather let them rot?


Absolutely. Would rather see the fish carry out their life cycle than see a bunch of morons snag fish. It always baffles me to to see how excited people get about being poachers.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Cohojoe said:


> Would you rather let them rot?


Yes...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Cohojoe said:


> Would you rather let them rot?


Absolutely. Snaggers trash rivers and the surrounding areas . They throw heavily weighted hooks, and reel them straight in with very little "drift," effectively making it impossible for anyone who wants to fish legit to do so. And the way most of them cast creates an extremely dangerous environment for everyone nearby. People should either figure out how to catch biting fish, or not go fishing.


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Bowfin1 said:


> In 2015, deer hunting license sales hit a 6 year low. I just looked it up. Huge success is a hyperbole.


The proper term would be " huge success is hyperbole " not "huge success is A hyperbole " it is futile to argue with ignorance so I will not bother. ....IGNORE


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

danthebuilder said:


> Yes, lets teach our kids to snag at an early age.


I have never snagged a single fish using bobber and skein and i have fished likely longer than your parents have been alive ..... possibly combined.... so tell me how you fish ..... and if they are throwing spoons , spinners or cranks and they foul hook one .... they could be released just the same if it were you ...


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

danthebuilder said:


> Yes, I rather let fish die than have people break the law.


You are making an uninformed assumption.... what is illegal about casting lures or bobbers and skein ?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

In all outdoor recreation, we really need to be aware of special interests trying to push their agenda, even more than they already have.


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

Huntingguy23 said:


> The proper term would be " huge success is hyperbole " not "huge success is A hyperbole " it is futile to argue with ignorance so I will not bother. ....IGNORE


That's too bad. I will always remember your attempt at being a pirate. Good day.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice pics but you should have saw it before they harvested, that was crazy.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Why does every thread about salmon or steelhead have to turn into a bitch fest about snaging or flossing, it makes me sick..


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> In all outdoor recreation, we really need to be aware of special interests trying to push their agenda, even more than they already have.


We have a winner ....... it is universally agreed that the reason the government is a mess is because the people allowed lobbyists and special interest groups to shape laws that benefit them ... not the general public ...... who do you think in this case can afford a lobbist to influence public policy ..... the contractor who makes the money ...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Regardless of what the solution is, The salmon in that video will die and Rot, off limits to sportsmen who buy licences, That go to support that fishery. And that is wrong!


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

"Snagging has long been in opposition to the values and traditions of the vast majority of the sport fishing community in this state."

I guess everyone here just isn't in the "vast majority". 

We're going to just have to agree to disagree on this snagging issue.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

danthebuilder said:


> "Snagging has long been in opposition to the values and traditions of the vast majority of the sport fishing community in this state."
> 
> I guess everyone here just isn't in the "vast majority".
> 
> We're going to just have to agree to disagree on this snagging issue.



I somewhat agree. The only part of snagging I would take issue with is BLIND SNAGGING. In a lot of states snagging certain species at certain times is legal with zero morals foepah, so why not allow SIGHT snagging of something that is FAKE/Put and Take/Put and die anyway right here? Just do not allow indiscriminate ripping and I support salmon snagging as long as you can see and Identify your target so that there is no unintended casualties. I wouldn't likely do it, but I see no issue with it. You can spear whitefish, carp, catfish, pike, etc yet if you foul hook any of the above you cannot keep it. How does that compute? Why not allow a sight snag of something destined to die in a FAKE system????? In the end the law is the law, but the law and common sense do not always jive I suppose.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe spearing or hand netting would be better, that would eliminate incidentals. The natives spear walleye during the spawning run.


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Huntingguy23 said:


> You are making an uninformed assumption.... what is illegal about casting lures or bobbers and skein ?


Don't you like how everyone is so quick to jump on there high horse? In my post I mentioned nothing about snagging or using lead. You don't need to use lead anyway.


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

fishrod said:


> Why does every thread about salmon or steelhead have to turn into a bitch fest about snaging or flossing, it makes me sick..


Exactly! I think some of these guys are just looking to start something. Whatever happened to going fishing to have fun?


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

danthebuilder said:


> Yes, lets teach our kids to snag at an early age.


Who mentioned snagging? Quick to jump down people's throats are we?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Your right, why not allow fishing right up to the weir when they are done


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

swampbuck said:


> Your right, why not allow fishing right up to the weir when they are done


I would be on board with this. Instead of creating no-fishing zones, and enforcing that law; the DNR could simply enforce no-snagging laws, and let anglers harvest the resource in a legal, ethical way. They are going to enforce a law either way, and one way legit anglers could catch fish that otherwise are wasted.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

swampbuck said:


> Maybe spearing or hand netting would be better, that would eliminate incidentals. The natives spear walleye during the spawning run.



If nothing else the hand netting would make an entertaining spectator sport. :lol:


----------

